# Lexapro + Klonapin and FOGGY



## KaiserKlayton (Jun 17, 2010)

I've had chronic, unrelenting DP and DR, with very sever visual and perceptual distortion for about 3 years now.

When I was younger, before my DP set in, I was on Prozac for about 5-6 years of my life.

My DP and DR was trauma triggered, but did not in fact start until I went off of my Prozac after the trauma (about 4 months after). When I stopped the Prozac, it's like the flood gates opened, and things have never been the same since.

Over the past two years, I've had horrible brain fog, dizziness, blurred, distorted vision, to the point where it's hard to lift my head to look at things in my environment.

I've tried going back on Prozac, but have never made it past a month, because any SSRI I take (Prozac, Celexa, and now Lexapro) make this brain fog and DR way WORSE.

I also take .75 mg of Klonapin a day, half in the morning and half before bed.

What is causing this dizziness? Should I be taking these SSRIs?? Should I wait longer to see if my body gets used to it? Why is the dizziness getting worse!?!?!/ AH!!?!?!

Thanks.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

EsMussSein said:


> I've had chronic, unrelenting DP and DR, with very sever visual and perceptual distortion for about 3 years now.
> 
> When I was younger, before my DP set in, I was on Prozac for about 5-6 years of my life.
> 
> ...


*very sever visual and perceptual distortion* Can you describe these in more detail?


----------



## KaiserKlayton (Jun 17, 2010)

It's horrific. When I take SSRI's it seems to get way, way, way worse.

Basically, my head feels light and heavy at the same time. My vision is incredibly tunneled, as if my eyes are set back inches into my skull, with the sockets surrounding them. It's not as if things aren't clear- outlines of objects and edges are still sharp. But The whole picture is fuzzy, if you get my meaning. It's as if I can't focus on anything to concentrate on it for long enough. Furthermore, my cognitive abilities and stream of thought is just out the window.

Basically like I"m drunk, all the time.

This is the one symptom that keeps me from wanting to get out of bed in the morning. It's just so much to even open my eyes, to pick my head up and look around. Visual information causes me so much energy loss- it's too much at times to even try to take in my surroundings. It's usually easier just to tune it out- look down at the ground or, unfortunately, at a compute screen or tv (which in the end makes it way worse).



Visual Dude said:


> *very sever visual and perceptual distortion* Can you describe these in more detail?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

EsMussSein said:


> It's horrific. When I take SSRI's it seems to get way, way, way worse.
> 
> Basically, my head feels light and heavy at the same time. My vision is incredibly tunneled, as if my eyes are set back inches into my skull, with the sockets surrounding them. It's not as if things aren't clear- outlines of objects and edges are still sharp. But The whole picture is fuzzy, if you get my meaning. It's as if I can't focus on anything to concentrate on it for long enough. Furthermore, my cognitive abilities and stream of thought is just out the window.
> 
> ...


My visual symptoms are different (see _Tracers/Trails/Ghosting getting bad at times_ http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/22388-tracerstrailsghosting-getting-bad-at-times/page__p__197587__fromsearch__1#entry197587) but relate to *Visual information causes me so much energy loss*. It is like the brain is on overdrive for visual processing - even when I close my eyes at night the brain still desperately tries to see. It may be causing the constant fatigue I suffer. My eyes feel like there is pressure behind and in them.

Overall I feel drunk just as you say.

Also, SSRI are bad news for me. Try dopamine meds instead. (When you take serotonin it effectively lowers dopamine). Also something to calm over-activity such as Gabapentin. B12 dosing has improved visual acuity (clarity) as well. These meds have improved DR at least 75%.

Hope this info is helpful for you.


----------



## KaiserKlayton (Jun 17, 2010)

What Dopamine meds are out there??


Visual Dude said:


> My visual symptoms are different (see _Tracers/Trails/Ghosting getting bad at times_ http://www.dpselfhel...__1#entry197587) but relate to *Visual information causes me so much energy loss*. It is like the brain is on overdrive for visual processing - even when I close my eyes at night the brain still desperately tries to see. It may be causing the constant fatigue I suffer. My eyes feel like there is pressure behind and in them.
> 
> Overall I feel drunk just as you say.
> 
> ...


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

EsMussSein said:


> What Dopamine meds are out there??


The one that works best for me is Sinemet (which is usually only for Parkinson's disease). Wellbutrin works well but can only take a little. Requip was more useful in a diagnostic sense. You CAN take these with SSRI's if the serotonin is helping your emotions. Oddly, Sinemet help anxiety though Parkinson's people say it tends to raise anxiety or restlessness. Wellbutrin is an antidepressant. It is someone stimulating because of norepinephrine increase. I've have used Selegiline but Wellbutrin is even more effective for the visual stuff and doesn't have the serious restrictions that Selegiline has.


----------

